
Tech founders want California to secede - janeboo
http://money.cnn.com/2016/11/09/technology/shervin-pishevar-california/
======
NSWorldwide
This will never fly. If put before voters once they realize they'd lose their
social security benefits and federal funding for roads, education, etc such a
proposal would be struck down in a heartbeat.

~~~
wahern
Federal taxes and expenditures are a net loss for California. Particularly
since the post-Cold War base closures of the 1990s, and given that post-9/11
military expansion mostly benefited private contractors in the East and
Southeast, especially the D.C. beltway (e.g. Virginia).

However, facts seem to have increasingly little currency these days.

OTOH, a substantial portion of Trump's base stands to lose out immensely; for
example, the gutting of Obamacare. So the premise that people vote in their
[objective] self-interest is fundamentally flawed.

------
gamechangr
duplicate

